# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  .|[ღ]|. حبّـي علـي ,, محـاولات جديدهَـ .|[ღ]|.

## عبير الجنان

السلامـ عليكمـ ,,
كيف حالكمـ ,,
●
●
●
*جلجل الحقُ في المسيحيِّ حتى .*. غدا من فرط حُبِّه علويّا 
فإذا لم يكن عليٌَ نبيّآ .*. فلقد كان خُلقُهُ نبويّا 
ياسمآء اشهدي ويآ أرضَ قرّي .*. واخشعي إنّني أُحِبُّ عليّا 
لا تقُل شيعةٌ هُواةُ عليٍّ .*. إنَّ في كُلِّ مُنصفٍ شيعيّا*
●
●
●
نرفـع أسمى آيات التهاني والتبريكات لصاحب العصـر والزمـان [ عجل الله فرجه الشريف ] وإلى مراجعنـا العظمـاء وللأمة الإسلاميـه جمعـاء بمناسبـة مولد أمير المؤمنيـن علي بن أبي طالب [ عليه السلامـ ].
وبهذه المنـاسبة العظيمة ,, نتقدمـ ^ ندى وَ Aya ^ بعرض أعمالنـا المتواضعه ,, والتي حاولنا فيهـا إستخدامـ أفكار جديده ,, " أي أفكار لم نقمـ بعملها من قبل " ,,
والآن نتقدمـ بالأعمال مع بعض الملاحظات ,,
-=:| ياعلي ,, تصميمـ ندى الأزهـار |:=-

الملاحظـات : 
● التصميم عباره عن تصميم فكتوري ,,
● الكعبة الشريفه عبارة محاكاه من عملي ,,
عدد الليرات : 37 ليـر + عدد من الليرات المخفيه ,,
عدد ساعات العمل : 3 أيامـ ,,
عدد الصور : إثنتان ,, الفراش والتشبيه ,,
عدد الفرش : 8 تقريبـاً ,, الغيمـ والمربعات والطيور والأعشاب الفكتوريه ,,
عدد الفلاتـر : صفـر ,,
عدد المخطوطـات : صفـر ,,
● التصميمـ بحجمـ خلفيه ,,


-=:| ملكـ قلبي ,, تصميمـ Aya Chan |:=-
الملاحظـات : 
● التصميم عباره عن إصدار وهمي ,,
● الغلاف وCD محاكاه من عملي ,,
عدد الليرات : لا محدود ,,
عدد ساعات العمل : 4 أيامـ ,,
عدد الصور : ثلاث ,, القلب والتشبيه وخلفية الأرضيه ,,
عدد الفرش : تسع تقريباً ,, الإيطار و فرش الخلفيه والغيمـ ,,
عدد الفلاتـر : ثلاث ,,
عدد المخطوطـات : ثلاث ,,

ومنتظريـن ملاحظاتكـمـ ,,

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*رووعة*
*لالالا*
*مو رووعة*
*حليو*
*لالالا*
*مو حليو*
*يجنن*
*لالالا*
*مويجنن*
*هو احلى من هالكلااام بوااااااااااجد*
*ماقدر اقولج*
*غير تسلم ايدج علىالتصميم الروعة**عطاج الله العافية*
*متباركين بالمولد*

----------


## ¢σffєє 7αℓєє

الــسلام عليــكم ...

وواو روعـــه ,,,

تسلمين .... 

متباركين بالمولد ,,

فمان الله

----------


## النور المؤمل

جــــــــــــــــــــــــــميل التصميم 
الى الامام 
بالتوفيق

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على التصميم ..

ما شاء الله عليك رائع جداً ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------

